# Kokedama



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

Inspired by Antonis thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-kokedama-venture.31999/ I thought I'd give my own a go 
Mud pie mix of worm castings from the garden and some tescos cat litter




Some moss I found growing on a local fallen tree



Lined a bowl with cling film to shape the mud pie ball and added some small pieces of hydrolecea to help with drainage



Shaped the ball



The substrate ball was then covered with the moss and tied on with fishing line I then pushed a hole in the top and pushed in a cutting I had from a money tree




Kokedama meaning poor mans bonsai, I thought the plant choice apt


----------



## Edvet (10 Apr 2014)

Wait, does money grow on trees??

Looks very nice! Maybe a cloche to keep it moist?


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

Edvet said:


> Wait, does money grow on trees??
> 
> Looks very nice! Maybe a cloche to keep it moist?


Ha wish it did maybe I could afford a real bonsai  I'm hoping a daily spray of the moss will be enough to keep it uncovered as it was growing just up the road it should do ok in room humidity.


----------



## Mick.Dk (10 Apr 2014)

Hi Tim
Your "money tree" is Crassulaceae family. Most of those are desert plants, not really loving constant wet feet. This one is crassula ovata, I think. May work, though.
Mick.


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> Hi Tim
> Your "money tree" is Crassulaceae family. Most of those are desert plants, not really loving constant wet feet. This one is crassula ovata, I think. May work, though.
> Mick.


Hi mick, it is indeed crassula ovata, got a couple of cuttings from my grandad last year and just stuck them in pots with cat litter, hoping the percentage of cat litter and hydrolecea in the bottom will keep the roots dry enough for it to thrive whilst a quick daily spray will keep the moss healthy, as you said may work  Still nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## kirk (10 Apr 2014)

Mmmmm, mud pie. . Neat looks smart on the Rock/ plinth.[DOUBLEPOST=1397156736][/DOUBLEPOST]Mmmmm, mud pie. . Neat looks smart on the Rock/ plinth.   Reminds me of the plant in wallie.


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


> Mmmmm, mud pie. . Neat looks smart on the Rock/ plinth.[DOUBLEPOST=1397156736][/DOUBLEPOST]Mmmmm, mud pie. . Neat looks smart on the Rock/ plinth.   Reminds me of the plant in wallie.


Yeah mud pie brings out the kid in me  funny my little 8yr old said daddy your disgusting, your hands are filthy go and wash them, city kids eh  I'll be off out tomorrow to find myself a ceramic welly


----------



## Antoni (10 Apr 2014)

That is a nice one, Tim! The moss will most likely start to dry out now, with the weather warming up, but it will still be ok. I water mine once a week - a dip in water for 30 min and I spray them once a day. Both of them are growing well, so I am sure the crassula will be ok, as long as you don't keep it's feet too wet, as Mick mentioned


----------



## EnderUK (11 Apr 2014)

Money plant or jade plant. The thing can go months without water, I usually water mine when the leaves begin to shrival. They're a slow grower, if you water it more when its colder it can flower. If you feed it iron the edges of the leaves will tint red.


----------

